# Salsa Recipe



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

SWMBO starts with the Ball Blue Book Zesty Salsa recipe.

We take the tomatoes and for this last batch, deseeded and run through the course salsa grate.

Changes and always be wary of changes as it increases risk of botulism
uses white vinegar, not cider vinegar
adds a ton more fresh cilantro and garlic
adds celery
adds cumin and turmeric.

She will add additional vinegar to increase the acidity, but it is not tested.

Also we're finding with fresh garden garlic and onions that we've had to cut back on the amount added to the recipes.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks!

Mrs. Zoom isn't big on cilantro (_so why did we grow some?... but that's a different story_) but will start with what you've got going.


----------



## preventDamage (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your recipe!


----------

